# democracy's flowers



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Tricky thing about spreading democracy--the people may have their own nutty ideas:

Tens of Thousands Rally Against U.S. and Israel
https://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/04/...&en=2ed2aa2f410efc99&ei=5094&partner=homepage


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Tricky thing about spreading democracy--the people may have their own nutty ideas:
> 
> Tens of Thousands Rally Against U.S. and Israel
> https://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/04/...&en=2ed2aa2f410efc99&ei=5094&partner=homepage


Our own citizens rally against us here. And what about anti U.S/Israel rallies in Iran? The freedom of expression is the healthiest form of dissent. Its the alternative that usually breeds terrorism.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

This has got me thinking about a different string. I'll post it there.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Agreed. Now I guess they are telling U.S. to leave.



pt4u67 said:


> Our own citizens rally against us here. And what about anti U.S/Israel rallies in Iran? The freedom of expression is the healthiest form of dissent. Its the alternative that usually breeds terrorism.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Agreed. Now I guess they are telling U.S. to leave.


Let their government ask rather than an angry mob. A mob does not a government make.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If they donned feathers, warpaint and tossed coke in the harbour could the mob mature into a government?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Excellent question.

And pt4, I'm not sure their government even knows what the hell it wants:
https://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=7236827

Has it been three or four prime ministers there in the last two years? I'm losing count.



Kav said:


> If they donned feathers, warpaint and tossed coke in the harbour could the mob mature into a government?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Let them do it. We have all sorts of protests in this country however we don't see the government reacting in a knee jerk fashion to the whims of those with a pet cause. Let them have a mature debate, let them elect those that reflect their (the mob's) views and them let them ask us to leave. Until then they are a mob.


----------

